# Best android notation app to which I can convert Sibelius files?



## dreamtuned (Mar 8, 2018)

I've started a private composition lessons (as a prequel probably to enrolling a composition/master program at a college in my city) and the professor told me that instead going with paper I can go with Sibelius and laptop. The thing is that my lap top is broke and I work on Sibelius on a desktop mac. I also own a Samsung tablet which I hope would be enough to go through the work I have done home, probably with certain corrections with the professor. Since there is no Sibelius app for Android I am aware of, what are my options here? I mean, which is best android notation app and what is the best way to convert/export the Sibelius files into this app which you would hopefully recommend?


----------



## bradleybboone (Mar 10, 2018)

Sibelius can export MIDI (Type 0 & Type 1), as well as XML & MXL files. 
Noteflight is a web based notation program (not an app, but you use it in just about any browser) - it can import XML & MIDI. It does not have the wealth of formatting options available to a professional engraving software platform (like Sibelius), but you can do quite a bit with it (keyboard note entry, sync to external audio, publish to the cloud, etc.). It has a free mode (limited audio and instruments available) and a subscription model that unlocks more capabilities. It may be a helpful go between (or to use for sketching out stuff), but don't expect Sibelius. I'm not sure, but I think the subscription is around $50/year, but you can always try out the demo for free. Last thing, the sounds are not on par with Sibelius sounds, Noteperformer, or other VST instruments- they sound like soundfont instruments, but if you just need basic playback and mixing controls it is fine for writing on the go.


----------

